# Случаи успешного консервативного лечения грыж и протрузии



## nk9989 (24 Июн 2018)

Дорогие друзья.Опишите пожалуйста случаи успешного консервативного лечения грыж и протрузий.Очень буду признателен.Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2018)

@nk9989, полюбопытствуйте, пожалуйста - 
Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса
Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса-2


----------



## nk9989 (24 Июн 2018)

Спасибо за ссылку.И всё таки может кто из вылечившихся свои истории опишет.


----------



## Борец с Грыжей (24 Июн 2018)

Поищите сами по форуму, историй и уникальных случаев масса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2018)

Уточните.
Грыж вообще - это каждый.
Грыж, клинически значимых болью - это 98%
Грыж, клинически значимых с корешковым синдромом без нарастания боли и слабости - 80-90%
Грыж, клинически значимых с корешковым синдромом с нарастанием боли и слабости - 20-30%
Грыж, клинически значимых с корешковым синдромом с синдромом конского хвоста 5-10%

% именно успешного лечения
% имхо.


----------

